# What did our Lakers do this summer?



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What I Did This Summer...

Have you been wondering what your favorite Laker player has been up to this summer?
















*Kobe Bryant* was a guest speaker at the Camp Lakers summer basketball camp on the campus of the University of California, Santa Barbara. Open to boys ages 10-18, the camp emphasized all aspects of basketball and also featured personal instruction and appearances by *Brian Cook*, Lakers Head Coach Phil Jackson and Assistant Coach Kurt Rambis. Kobe also served as an Ambassador at the National KidsDay event on Sunday, August 7th, on the Santa Monica Pier. Celebrated all across the country, National Kids Day honors children and advocates the importance of meaningful time and relationships between caring adults and young people. Bryant participated in a pep rally and joined in the fun by working behind a carnival booth counter where children could shoot baskets. Over 1,500 kids from Los Angeles area Boys and Girls Club participated in the festivities.









*Vlade Divac* has been traveling all across the globe hosting basketball camps, fundraisers and promoting the sport of basketball. July was a busy month as Divac hosted his 1st Annual Vlade Divac South Bay basketball camp at the Aviation Park Complex in Redondo Beach, CA. Camp proceeds benefited Group Seven Children’s Foundation and South Bay TIDES Sport Center. On July 15th, Divac joined his former Sacramento Kings teammate Peja Stojakovic and Utah Jazz Forward Andrei Kirilenko for their 6th Annual Golf Outing held in Chicago, IL. Divac hosted two more basketball camps with Folsom, CA and participated in a trip to Taiwan to promote the sport of basketball.









On Wednesday, August 24th, *Brian Cook* hosted the 1st Annual Brian Cook Charity Golf Scramble in Champaign, Illinois which raised over $15,000. A former Illini and Big Ten Player of the Year, Cook is donating the proceeds from the tournament to the Talks Mentoring Movement and Salt & Light, two local organizations which support the youth and residents of Champaign County respectively.

[More in URL]


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

awesome, i didnt know they were doing that!


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

FOR SOME REASON IM OBSESSED WITH BRIAN COOK, I LOVE THAT GUY :clown: 


BRIAN BRIAN BRIAN !!!!!!! :clap: 


CARS AND A BIG CRIB GIMME SOME MO, EVERYBODY SPREAD LOVE, IF YOU WANT IT LET ME HEAR YOU SAY GIMME SOME MO -Busta Rhymes.


----------



## jfroyam888 (Sep 8, 2005)

Since when did Brian Cook get ever so popular


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

jfroyam888 said:


> Since when did Brian Cook get ever so popular




He hasn't.


----------

